# GTR Problem



## Lobanjica (Nov 1, 2021)

Hello guys,

New here, just got my GTR 1 month ago, 35,000km on it, litchfield tuned at 700hp, loving the car and ... boom something went wrong.
I should know more about this in the next 3 days, its being taken to a good shop here on Balkan.

However, can't stop thinking about the car, i have a 350z, rx8, bmw, but the GTR is something else, a dream come true and ... very worried now.

Sorry if I posted in the wrong part of the forum, i just joined.
Here is the video of what happened to me:





Basically, day before that I was as well a bit beating on it, driving some friends, using the 97 map and 100oct fuel. Nothing wrong with the car.
Next day i go drive it, (video above), i did hear in the 4th gear some bumping when going slow, but the car automatic shifting in the 4th gear, like something was loose.
I warm the car up 15 minutes in garage, then drive it for 30 minutes before i do any pulls, i pick this friend up, we go to do a pull on a safe place and that boom happens.

After it, it pops a T/M transmission high temperature error (something like that, sorry for not being precise) and it wont drive, it does shift P/N/R/1st but doesnt give any power to the wheels. (the revs do go up) 
We pull the car up, we check below but not much we can see because we dont know much about it, its the first GTR in my city, we dont even have a service place in Montenegro for a GTR to change your transmission oil. However we figured it is getting power, to the transmission, but its not sending power to the wheels (we smart  ).

If you came to the end... Question I have... how fucked up am I now? Does anyone have any idea what it might be, could be etc?
Appreciate any type of help, i believe the shop im taking it to will fix it, however, just because im impatient, im writing here to ask around for some opinions. 

Thank you very much.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

It could be a few things. Don’t worry there’s plenty of spares and gearboxes out there now.


----------



## Slimshady201 (Mar 31, 2013)

I know that there is a guy on the US forum 240Z Twin turbo (his user name ) he is very very good regarding the TCM and tuning the TCM. He has a vast amount of knowledge.
What was the TCM DTC?


----------



## Slimshady201 (Mar 31, 2013)

Your problem could be clutch basket "B" there is a thread about the problem on GT-R Life








GTR not moving


Hi all, i have an Nissan GTR Black edition 2009. Today while driving the car suddenly go in "N" and lost speed and stopped. Once stopped got stuck in "N", and not changing gears. After the restart of the engine the car was shifting in N, P, R, 1st but NOT moving from the spot, neither...




www.gtrlife.com


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Most tuners will ask you to do a log and send it to them.

There's plenty of videos on you tube showing how to do it.


----------



## Slimshady201 (Mar 31, 2013)

I don`t think the car is drivable Skint so he probably won't be able to do a log


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

He could try and see if there's any fault codes logged


----------



## Slimshady201 (Mar 31, 2013)

Yeah, that would be a good place to start.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I'll take a guess at basket or seal.


----------



## Slimshady201 (Mar 31, 2013)

Your first option sounds good 
Let`s see what information he has.


----------



## Lobanjica (Nov 1, 2021)

Hey guys,

Thank you so much for all the replies.
My first assumption was the basket or seal as well, thats what first popped when i googled the error, but just wanted to see if more people might have a different opinion based off on the video, white gas out of the exhaust, sound etc.

Thank you guys, amazing replies and help!


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

It’s about a 1 day job for somebody. I’d be servicing the ets unit and fitting the retainer while the nose of the box is off. Maybe clips and locks are wise too while it’s out on the bench.


----------



## Wosisnim (Apr 17, 2012)

Skint said:


> It’s about a 1 day job for somebody. I’d be servicing the ets unit and fitting the retainer while the nose of the box is off. Maybe clips and locks are wise too while it’s out on the bench.


Could this simply be that the car went into limp mode after transmission error (road bumps at high speed, incompatable tyre sizes?) 
What were the error codes?


----------



## Lobanjica (Nov 1, 2021)

Hey just wanted to let someone, who comes next here, know that this was a blown clutch basket, i put in a forged clutch basket to make sure it doesnt happen again (hopefully), since its a 700hp car.


----------

